# TTRS real life MPG



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi guys...

those of you who've got a MK3 TTRS, hows the real life MPG looking. I know some of you had the MK2, is there any sign of improvement over that?

- Hooning
- Your overall average
- Steady B roads / gentle motorway

I average 27/28mpg lifetime in my MK2 TTRS Stage 2. It actually got better with the map, oddly. However my fiancee is querying the MPG on our 'about to order" TTRS. Just curious to see if the new aluminium block is yielding decent figures??

Any which way, 400/500bhp 2.5L around 28mpg is just magnificent, frankly its some German Magic!

Thanks Chaps


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Awful at the moment just awful. 5L smaller tank is annoying as well. Getting around 22mpg pootling the roads. Reminds me have to do an initial impressions review soon. I'll be taking a short trip soon and will capture a screenshot.


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

tt3600 said:


> Awful at the moment just awful. 5L smaller tank is annoying as well. Getting around 22mpg pootling the roads. Reminds me have to do an initial impressions review soon. I'll be taking a short trip soon and will capture a screenshot.


I bet this post scared a lot of prospective TTRS purchasers.


----------



## bainsyboy (Dec 5, 2004)

Running on 20 inch tyres now instead of I think 19's.
Normally get about 34 mpg going to work and then 26 coming home.. Although cab ve lower if going a bit mad


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

I used to get around 30 mpg from my mk2 TTS and slightly better, at 33mpg, from my mk2 RS. I get 34 average with the mk3 TTS and 38 to 40 is quite common on long runs, My mk2 TTS I don't think I ever saw past 35! So would hope that the mk3 RS has also improved over its predecessor..? Will be getting an RS later this year... I do around 20,000 a year, so mpg has a bearing, albeit work pays the fuel bills during the week


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Here's a 19 mile journey mix of 30, 40, 50 and 60 mph.










Here's the long term mix of mostly 30 and 40 with some 50 and 60 mph.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Your average speed of 21 kinda hints that's not mostly 30-40 with some 50-60... more like mostly 21 :lol:

Mine has close to 6k miles on it now and overall I think it's pretty similar to the mk2 although hard to compare as I'm yet to get a remap (soon) and my mk2 was mapped for 4 years.

My 5-mile commute in slow traffic yields about 21-22mpg, or 25-26 if it's a school holiday :roll:

Cold starts really impact mpg a lot though, so to get a better indication you have to reset once the oil temp is at least over 60, mine barely registers that before I arrive at work!

Longer mostly urban drives are 26-30mph, motorway brings it up to middle 30s.

I did a 150 mile trip not long ago and average was 38mpg from cold, that included b roads, M25 rush hour and M40 with quite a few squirts, and 110kg+ passenger lol.


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

I drive 48 miles to work at least once a week in mine.

12 miles of dual carriage way (60mph - traffic sucks), then around 30 miles of country roads, so 20mph villages and XXmph B-roads, followed by around another 6 miles of dual carriage way. (80mph)

On the way to work I get about 32-34mpg, on the way home 25-26 but then I'm on it wherever I can be (sticking within the speed limits of course) :mrgreen:


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

powerplay said:


> Your average speed of 21 kinda hints that's not mostly 30-40 with some 50-60... more like mostly 21 :lol:


That's his long term , not trip average.
Still, TTRS with a long term average speed about the same as bicycle :lol:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

This morning's 42 mile drive back from the dealer, almost all dual carriageway and not over +10% + 2 = 32.6mpg 

The drive to the dealer in the A1 diesel courtesy car - 68mpg


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

jryoung said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> > Your average speed of 21 kinda hints that's not mostly 30-40 with some 50-60... more like mostly 21 :lol:
> ...


That's right. Average long-term mpg of 20.7 at an average speed of 21mph, so not at mostly 30-40 with 50-60, as quoted above


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Yeah l should add all my journeys so far have been on the road around lunch and evening time so plenty of traffic with the odd burst along a 50 and 60 zone.


----------

